# Base de données en REALBasic



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2000)

Où puis-je trouver des exemples de base de données réalisés avec REALBasic? J'ai passé des heures sur le web à essayer de dénicher cela mais sans réel succès!!

Merci de votre aide!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2000)

Tu peux trouver les fichiers "realdb..." à:
ftp://ftp.realsoftware.com/e:/ftp/realsoftware/english_intl/developer_examples/techniques/
(ne fonctionne pas avec IE)

et sous hotline à:
rbcafe.pmd.cc

------------------
http://www.c-schmidlin.com


----------

